# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Lucas-Andreas Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (St. Lucas-Andreas Ziekenhuis)
Jan Tooropstraat 164
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van St. Lucas-Andreas Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (St. Lucas-Andreas Ziekenhuis).*

----------


## huckleberry

Gedwongen opname 03/01/1992 t/m 13/03/1992 Ronduit slecht, kreeg foute en verkeerde medicatie, werd veel te lang in de separeer opgesloten (ruim 3 weken) , gewelddadig bij opsluiting, verkeerde voorlichting medicatie, arts assistent nauwelijks te spreken gekregen, zeer slechte nazorg. Alles bij elkaar goed voor een enorm trauma waar ik jarenlang (!) last van ben blijven houden.

----------

